# Insurance (Health / Travel)



## RetiredAbroad (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi. 

My wife and I are retired and in our mid-60s. I from the USA; she's from Japan. We have an opportunity to spend some time in Germany as volunteers, but it may involve paying for our own health & travel insurance. 

The length of time we can stay is also unclear, but probably short, since I'm know there is a 90-day limit without a proper visa. (If we are good volunteers, the organization might provide a proper visa for us to remain longer and also possibly help with subsequent insurance costs.)

Q: Is there a German health/travel insurance plan for older foreigners who'll be there for up to 90 days? (Or longer?) Where can I find information?

Thank you.


----------

